# synapse 2.0 problem



## ichanpb (Nov 30, 2013)

hello. need help in here. first i have razer mamba. and i download synapse 2.0. and it detected to synapse 2.0. and i can setting anything. but problem come when i have a blackwidow ultimate 2013. it doesnt detect to synapse. and when i wait for a moment. it show a pop up " update bla bla bla". and when i click "yes,update now" the program synapse 2.0 just close anyway without give me a notif. and when i open the synapse 2.0 again. i have another problem. "please conect a razer synapse 2.0 enabled device" and show up the update again,. and it happen again.  the worst is synapse doesnt detect my mouse mamba ! and my keyboard. any idea ? thanks before


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2013)

Delete Synapse and reinstall


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't own any Razer products, but tried their Surround software recently since they were offering it free. It installed and ran fine first time along with the Synapse GUI it works inside of. I uninstalled it to see if it was causing an audio problem I was having, which I found it wasn't, but it didn't wan't to reinstall properly. Basically Synapse would install but not the Surround codec. I Googled and found many others to be having this or similar problems.

I chatted back and forth with Razer's support staff via email several times, and finally after having to repeat myself numerous times and having been handed from one person to the next, to the next, I finally got it working again. The solution ended up being a combination of thoroughly removing bits left over in the registry, rebooting after reinstall, then changing my login. I saw the Razer Surround codec showing up in msinfo32, but I couldn't get the GUI to respond until I changed my login.

I know Razer are trying to do some good stuff for gaming, but my GOD it seems they are offering so many products now they can't keep track of quality control anymore, and quite frankly their customer service kinda sucks too. Their phone support seems to be farmed out to some cheap call center in India, so don't even try bothering with phone help. This change login thing makes me skeptical whether Surround being free to use is only intended as a one time thing as a hook to get people to buy their hardware.


----------



## ichanpb (Dec 1, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Delete Synapse and reinstall



hello thank for respon.. i try for many times. but the problem are same. but still respect you try to help me  if you have any solution please give me



Frag Maniac said:


> I don't own any Razer products, but tried their Surround software recently since they were offering it free. It installed and ran fine first time along with the Synapse GUI it works inside of. I uninstalled it to see if it was causing an audio problem I was having, which I found it wasn't, but it didn't wan't to reinstall properly. Basically Synapse would install but not the Surround codec. I Googled and found many others to be having this or similar problems.
> 
> I chatted back and forth with Razer's support staff via email several times, and finally after having to repeat myself numerous times and having been handed from one person to the next, to the next, I finally got it working again. The solution ended up being a combination of thoroughly removing bits left over in the registry, rebooting after reinstall, then changing my login. I saw the Razer Surround codec showing up in msinfo32, but I couldn't get the GUI to respond until I changed my login.
> 
> I know Razer are trying to do some good stuff for gaming, but my GOD it seems they are offering so many products now they can't keep track of quality control anymore, and quite frankly their customer service kinda sucks too. Their phone support seems to be farmed out to some cheap call center in India, so don't even try bothering with phone help. This change login thing makes me skeptical whether Surround being free to use is only intended as a one time thing as a hook to get people to buy their hardware.



hei there. thanks before. i have email a razer's support too via email. and i have a tutorial from there. but wish me luck it have really2 solution  thank for your post to help me.. and your opinion ... realy2 thanks


----------



## AsRock (Dec 1, 2013)

I had a problem like that and i made sure that the power button shutdown the pc then uninstalled the software and unplugged the hardware then rebooted once windows had loaded i hit the power button and shutdown..

Then i plugged my razer keyboard back in than started the system up and installed the software.


----------



## ichanpb (Dec 3, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I had a problem like that and i made sure that the power button shutdown the pc then uninstalled the software and unplugged the hardware then rebooted once windows had loaded i hit the power button and shutdown..
> 
> Then i plugged my razer keyboard back in than started the system up and installed the software.


 

hello there. nice to know you...
thanks for your help..
i have a good news. now my synapse 2.0 can detect my device mouse and keyboard. and update, but thats all after i reinstall my windows , i dont know why with my pc ? but it work. because i try install synapse to another computer. and all of it work. so i have a idea to re install my windows. and it work .

Best Regards
ichanpb


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 3, 2013)

ichanpb said:


> ...so i have a idea to re install my windows. and it work...



And that's probably because of the left over bits in the registry I was talking about, which can play havoc with reinstalls or in this case, perhaps updates or new or added hardware.

Razer really needs to improve their software. Let them know your experiences and how you fixed it so they'll know what trouble some customers go through. Eventually it may sink in.

I don't always advocate it, but this and many similar reasons are why I learned how to use the registry. It can help avoid formatting sometimes. Tread carefully if you start learning how to use the registry though, and learn how to back it up first.


----------



## ichanpb (Dec 6, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> And that's probably because of the left over bits in the registry I was talking about, which can play havoc with reinstalls or in this case, perhaps updates or new or added hardware.
> 
> Razer really needs to improve their software. Let them know your experiences and how you fixed it so they'll know what trouble some customers go through. Eventually it may sink in.
> 
> I don't always advocate it, but this and many similar reasons are why I learned how to use the registry. It can help avoid formatting sometimes. Tread carefully if you start learning how to use the registry though, and learn how to back it up first.


 
yeah maybe from registry .. maybe from network framework or OS. yeah i must carefully use registry for future.. maybe razer must have extra work to fix the problem too in they software.. hohoho , thank for join and helping in this thread buddy. nice to know you


----------



## LightningRacer (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry I know this thread is old but I'm wondering if you could give me a few pointers of what to look for in the registry. I've heard people talk about how clearing the registry helps Razer Synapse sort out its problems but they always say that you can't _just_ find everything with Razer in the name and delete it. I recently had a problem with my registry so any help at sorting my problem out would help tremendously! I've been trying to get Synapse to work for days now so that I can get Surround to work again ( I had the demo version back when it didn't require Synapse and could be installed as a standalone; it worked swimmingly back then).

Thanks in advance!

Edit: My bad, it did use Synapse back then but you wouldn't have known it! Anyway the point is that there were no problems back in the good old days


----------

